# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Diy Spindle từ AC servo cũ - Hỏi cách khắc phục lỗ sau khi tiện hơi to hơn dự định

## ngocsut

em tiện 1 cái lỗ để đóng trục 14 vào mà lỡ móc to quá 0.05mm giờ nhét trục vào trơn tuột, các bác tư vấn em có cách nào để đắp bồi cho cái lỗ ấy nhỏ lại ạ? em định bảo họ hàn que cho dầy lên rồi lại móc lỗ mà họ bảo bé quá ko thao tác được  :Frown: ( các bác giúp em với

----------


## khangscc

> em tiện 1 cái lỗ để đóng trục 14 vào mà lỡ móc to quá 0.05mm giờ nhét trục vào trơn tuột, các bác tư vấn em có cách nào để đắp bồi cho cái lỗ ấy nhỏ lại ạ? em định bảo họ hàn que cho dầy lên rồi lại móc lỗ mà họ bảo bé quá ko thao tác được ( các bác giúp em với


Diy Spindle AC Servo à  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  runout là vấn đề nan giải :Cool:  Nếu Spindle AC Servo thì tiện cốt 14 xuống 10 lắp đầu cắt đuôi 10 đi, khi tiện thì cho "Già" tí xíu

----------

ngocsut

----------


## CKD

5% mà đắp gì được bác?
Tiện to ra rồi làm sơ mi cho vào, chứ hàn đắp thì chưa hàn xong đã tèo nhiều thứ khác. Với lỗ 14 thì que nào mà chọt được vào?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

Không quá tải nặng thì bôi Loctite vào

----------

ngocsut

----------


## hungson1986

Bác thử tiện lỗ đó to ra .rồi dùng keo 2 thanh phần dán cái phôi thô vào .rồi tiện lại cái  lỗ phi 14 là ok

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Không quá tải nặng thì bôi Loctite vào


em chế đầu cắt spindle đó bác  :Big Grin:  chỉ phay nhôm mỏng là cùng, ko biết là dùng loctite loại nào ạ?

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác thử tiện lỗ đó to ra .rồi dùng keo 2 thanh phần dán cái phôi thô vào .rồi tiện lại cái  lỗ phi 14 là ok


keo đó cứng thế cơ ạ, nếu chỉ bôi keo (ko dán phôi thô) để cho khô rồi tiện láng đi liệu có ok ko bác nhỉ. bác cho em cái thông tin loại keo đó em ra chợ giời tìm ạ

----------


## ngocsut

> Diy Spindle AC Servo à  runout là vấn đề nan giải Nếu Spindle AC Servo thì tiện cốt 14 xuống 10 lắp đầu cắt đuôi 10 đi, khi tiện thì cho "Già" tí xíu


bác quả là tinh tế  :Big Grin:  mà runout thì em đã có hướng xử lý rồi bác ạ, gì chứ làm chơi bời thì lệch dưới nửa zem thì vẫn ok bác ạ

----------


## hungson1986

Bác ra chợ giời hỏi keo gắn sắt ,keo 2 thành phần ,keo A và B .bán nhiều lám .dùng mỗi keo không là không  ổn đâu nhé

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác ra chợ giời hỏi keo gắn sắt ,keo 2 thành phần ,keo A và B .bán nhiều lám .dùng mỗi keo không là không  ổn đâu nhé


hay em trộn với bột sắt nhỉ, vì dán phôi vào thì riêng lớp keo đã dầy hơn cả độ dơ 0,5 zem của em rồi thì cái phôi kia có tác dụng đâu ạ

----------


## Luyến

Cụ mà ko sợ runout thì cụ chấm cho vài mối hàn ngấu bên ngoài là cái lỗ nó co lại ngay ý mà nhưng mà hàn song nó vẹo đang chịu. Hoặc móc to hẳn ra sau đó đóng 1 cái sơ mi bằng đồng và và tiện lại thoii.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thuhanoi

Đem đến chỗ bấm đầu ống thủy lực, nói khéo họ đưa vô máy bộp nhè nhẹ cho nó nhỏ lại chút rồi về tiện lại

----------

huanpt, ngocsut

----------


## secondhand

Có 0.05 chơi keo nó chạy vài bữa rớt ra, đóng sơ mi thì phải gá rồi so. Bác chuẩn bị sẵn 1 trục 14, nung đỏ nòng bác tiện lên, thọt trục 14 vào (ko nung chung với trục à) đưa lên mâm cập to to siết cứng (thao tác nhanh á), để nguội từ từ trên mâm cập hay muốn cứng luôn thì tưới nguội cho nó.

----------

haignition, huanpt, Luyến, ngocsut, Tuấn

----------


## huuminhsh

> em tiện 1 cái lỗ để đóng trục 14 vào mà lỡ móc to quá 0.05mm giờ nhét trục vào trơn tuột, các bác tư vấn em có cách nào để đắp bồi cho cái lỗ ấy nhỏ lại ạ? em định bảo họ hàn que cho dầy lên rồi lại móc lỗ mà họ bảo bé quá ko thao tác được ( các bác giúp em với


xi mạ 1 lớp là bót ngay kaka ,mà sợ lỗ sâu quá lớp mạ không bám được

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> xi mạ 1 lớp là bót ngay kaka ,mà sợ lỗ sâu quá lớp mạ không bám được


lỗ em 14, sâu 25 a, mà căn bản làm lẻ chắc người ta ko nhận a : ((

----------


## ngocsut

> Cụ mà ko sợ runout thì cụ chấm cho vài mối hàn ngấu bên ngoài là cái lỗ nó co lại ngay ý mà nhưng mà hàn song nó vẹo đang chịu. Hoặc móc to hẳn ra sau đó đóng 1 cái sơ mi bằng đồng và và tiện lại thoii.


thế cũng đơn giản ạ, tại em thích sắt thép cho nó cứng ạ




> Đem đến chỗ bấm đầu ống thủy lực, nói khéo họ đưa vô máy bộp nhè nhẹ cho nó nhỏ lại chút rồi về tiện lại


cái cùi của nó dầy đến 10 bác ơi mà cứng đến nỗi dùng dao tiện carbide mà nó còn cháy đỏ như bóng đèn ấy, dai và cứng gần bằng thép gió  :Frown: 




> Có 0.05 chơi keo nó chạy vài bữa rớt ra, đóng sơ mi thì phải gá rồi so. Bác chuẩn bị sẵn 1 trục 14, nung đỏ nòng bác tiện lên, thọt trục 14 vào (ko nung chung với trục à) đưa lên mâm cập to to siết cứng (thao tác nhanh á), để nguội từ từ trên mâm cập hay muốn cứng luôn thì tưới nguội cho nó.


em thì ko đủ phương tiện làm được thế ạ, nghĩ e đến là ngu, làm cẩn thận thế rồi chạy thêm có 1 lượt dao là hỏng bét

----------


## khangscc

Cụ chịu khó tiện rộng ra đi, đóng sơmi thép vào sao cho thật bót sau đó tiện lại, sơ mi lỗ trong đường kính nhỏ thôi, tiện rộng ra hơn 2mm - 4mm nếu lổ còn đủ điều kiện. Em có lấy của cụ con ac Servo 6000 rpm về test ở 350HZ ngon quá xá, chạy 7000 rpm trở lại thoải mái con gà mái. Đang hóng bác DIY thế nào để tư vấn em với ạ

----------

ngocsut

----------


## GunSrose

bác đã tiện cái lỗ lớn như vậy chắc chắn ko thể dùng keo được rồi,đầu nòg cứng như vậy thì ko thể tiện phá đóng sơmi....cách duy nhất là bác đo cái lổ cốt,đo cái lỗ bác lỡ móc lớn ra...bác tiện đẩu cốt nhỏ 3mm,tiện 1 cái sơmi 3,05mm, đóng vào xài chung với cái lỗ đã móc lớn,còn dung sai +- để cái sơmi khi đóng vào nó tròn tương đối thì e ko rành,....ngu kiến của e là vậy!(ra chợ kiếm mũi dao H1X,cái này chấp cả K bạc đàn nhé....ăn thua tay nghề mài dao của bác tới đâu thôi)

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

Cuối cùng em cũng xử lý xong, hơi runout nhưng có vẻ cứng vững chắc liếm nhôm nhẹ nhàng thì ko vấn đề gì, êm hơn con spindle chổi than cả tỷ lần  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, Luyến, saudau

----------


## khangscc

Bác cho hỏi cách set biến tần như thế nào để không nóng con ac servo được không ạ, em chạy 350Hz vèo vèo mà có vấn đề là kiểu gì cũng nóng, thử từ 200 Hz đến 350 Hz, áp từ 36v - 180v đủ kiểu. Em chạy Yaskawa J7 mua của bác minhdt

----------


## ngocsut

> Bác cho hỏi cách set biến tần như thế nào để không nóng con ac servo được không ạ, em chạy 350Hz vèo vèo mà có vấn đề là kiểu gì cũng nóng, thử từ 200 Hz đến 350 Hz, áp từ 36v - 180v đủ kiểu. Em chạy Yaskawa J7 mua của bác minhdt


em xin bác, con servo MKD041-144 đó thông số danh nghĩa là 4500rpm ở tần số 225hz và 170v, bác cho nó lên tận 350hz tương đương 7000rpm thì làm gì nó chả nóng mặc dù nó vẫn cân bằng ở 7000rpm được. Mặt khác nó là dòng động cơ lõi nam châm vĩnh cửu (PM) nên đặc tính có khác, cái này em ko chuyên nên chỉ biết là có khác biệt. em dùng biến tần V1000 có 1 phần E5 dành riền cho động cơ PM, J7 của bác thì không rõ có phù hợp ko?

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> em xin bác, con servo MKD041-144 đó thông số danh nghĩa là 4500rpm ở tần số 225hz và 170v, bác cho nó lên tận 350hz tương đương 7000rpm thì làm gì nó chả nóng mặc dù nó vẫn cân bằng ở 7000rpm được. Mặt khác nó là dòng động cơ lõi nam châm vĩnh cửu (PM) nên đặc tính có khác, cái này em ko chuyên nên chỉ biết là có khác biệt. em dùng biến tần V1000 có 1 phần E5 dành riền cho động cơ PM, J7 của bác thì không rõ có phù hợp ko?


Chắc nó không phù hợp, em chưa đọc kỹ manual nữa, em chạy 225 hz vẫn nóng cụ à

----------


## duonghoang

--- Con servo này cái bạc đạn của nó chịu được ko cụ, ko biết nó xài bạc gì thế nhỉ?

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Nam CNC

động cơ servo fanuc dùng bạc 6xxx nắp bích sẳt , kết cấu có khoang cố định bạc đạn nên DIY spindle trực tiếp được nhưng chỉ chơi chơi với đồ gỗ , với kim loại thì mau banh xác hơn hoặc khi rơ thì bề mặt kim loại phay để lại vết xấu chứ không đều.

Mấy em AC servo fanuc hay lắp trên máy gia công nên cùng công suất mà cái xác to lắm , việc giải nhiệt sẽ dể dàng hơn mấy con cùng công suất của hãng khác , do công suất lớn mà xác lại nhỏ chỉ phù hợp làm việc gián đoạn , chạy liên tục thì nó nóng chiên trứng luôn à.

thấy AC servo DIY qua động cơ kéo hay DIY spindle trực tiếp thì nên chọn mấy em đời cũ , xác to giải nhiệt tốt , dễ điểu khiên bằng biến tần hơn.

em từng thấy G7, V1000, A1000( loại này đời mới lắm ) của Yaskawa ,  VSF-11  của toshiba điều khiền AC servo tốt luôn.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

vâng servo toàn bạc 6, nhưng mang ý nghĩa diy chơi thong thả thôi chiến bền bỉ sao được ạ. đến lúc nó banh xác thì cũng hết thời diy rồi a  :Big Grin:

----------

